
Most men in the US and Europe could be infertile by 2060 - onecooldev24
https://qz.com/1040302/most-men-in-the-us-and-europe-could-be-infertile-by-2060-according-to-a-new-study/
======
sevensor
> In fact, if the data on sperm counts is _extrapolated_ to its logical
> conclusion, men will have little or no reproductive capacity from 2060
> onwards.

Emphasis mine. This is where I stopped reading. The absolute most you can
conclude from this study is that sperm counts _have_ dropped, not that they
_will_ drop.

